# L-Lysine, Lauricidin, and Other Supplement Talk



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

So apparently L-Lysine is not only good for body builders and very thin folks who want to put on healthy weight, but it clears up a number of skin issues: acne, rosacea, cold sores/herpes, etc. 

I started taking it for my skin (I still have adult acne, especially on my jaw line and back) and noticed that it also gives me increased good energy, just an overall feeling of well-being. 

Apparently it can also be given to intoxicated people to sober them up. Who knew. Maybe it should also be taken by people with hang-overs.

Lauricidin I'm still contemplating about, but I've started to take it; apparently it boosts the immune system and gets rid of viruses, fungi, and bacteria. Never take antibiotics again, and even treat chronic illnesses like HPV, bacterial ulcers, or HIV with this stuff, the information I've read says. 

It's basically one of those things that if you take too much of it, it can cause the Herxheimer effect where people feel fatigued and run down because it releases toxins too quickly from their system (so it can't be processed out fast enough and creates something akin to sepsis), but in smaller, controlled doses it seems to be the answer to a lot of health concerns.

I'm interested in natural and preventative medicine, so does anyone have input about these or other supplements? I've noticed that there isn't a general "nutritional supplement" thread here.


----------



## ARinehartDC (Sep 5, 2012)

Lauricidin may be associated with a Herxheimer effect in sensitive individuals, but in most cases, no Herxheimer effect is experienced. It is typically mild, associated with flu-like symptoms, headache, and gastrointestinal upset, but the symptoms can be more severe depending on other factors in the individual's life (stress, co-morbid problems, chronicity of problem, etc).

The potential for Herxheimer reaction is due to the "die-off" of bacteria and the metabolic wastes that must be cleared by the body. It can last just a few hours, or it can last 3 days and is more common for individuals with chronic history of problems, especially in the gut. 

It is recommended to start off "Low and slow" with Lauricidin dosage, starting with just a few of the lipid pellets, and working your way up to the 1/2 tspn, full tspn dosage two or three times a day. Health professionals recommending Lauricdin will work with their patients to find a personalized dosage that works for them. But Lauricidin is often used in young kids, even pets. It was originally discovered in mother's milk back in the 1960's and now derived from coconut oil with no additives or fillers.

If you would like to find a doctor who works with Lauricidin, or have general questions about dosage, feel free to contact the company directly at:
LAURICIDIN® the original Monolaurin | Monolaurin Supplement | Active Families with Active Lifestyles


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

That's really interesting! I was wondering if any studies have been done which prove it definitely works? (I'd be thinking it could be a placebo or something, but that's science-me talking haha).
I was also wondering why doctor don't use it?


----------



## ARinehartDC (Sep 5, 2012)

tine said:


> That's really interesting! I was wondering if any studies have been done which prove it definitely works? (I'd be thinking it could be a placebo or something, but that's science-me talking haha).
> I was also wondering why doctor don't use it?


You can go to Pubmed and enter Monolaurin and see the wide variety of studies. None have been formally reviewed by the FDA. If so, it would need to be classified as a drug which you can not do with a natural ingredient. It has been around for close to 50 years. Monolaurin.Net | Everything About Monolaurin also has some information regarding some of the studies. Lauricidin is the original and purest form of monolaurin available on the market, but the studies of monolaurin cannot be directly related to the branded product.

It is used by medical doctors, registered pharmacists, chiropractors, acupunturists and other health professionals worldwide. Dr. Andrew Weil, the "father of integrative medicine", also mentions Lauricidin on his website: 
Treatment of Herpes - Dr. Weil

Nationally recognized acupuncturist and educator Chris Kresser also mentioned Lauricidin on a recent podcast: 

http://chriskresser.com/naturally-treating-heartburn-infant-reflux-and-stroke-prevention


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

tine said:


> That's really interesting! I was wondering if any studies have been done which prove it definitely works? (I'd be thinking it could be a placebo or something, but that's science-me talking haha).
> I was also wondering why doctor don't use it?


I think sometimes doctors don't use holistic or natural medicine for financial reasons. As my ESFJ friend says, it's more profitable to treat cancer than to cure it.


----------



## Diogenes (Jun 30, 2011)

L-lysine is very good for your body but that is quite obvious because it's an essential aminoacid or in more simple terms it's one of those things that you absolutely need in order to live, like oxygen, water or pyruvate.
If you observe positive effects from the use of lysine supplements it probably means that you need to change your diet: eat more meat/fish or more legums and soy if you're a vegetarian.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

fourtines said:


> I think sometimes doctors don't use holistic or natural medicine for financial reasons. As my ESFJ friend says, it's more profitable to treat cancer than to cure it.



That's really bad x_x surely curing something is far better for everyone generally, including the economy, in the long run...


----------

